# Opinion needed please for my T3i



## tecboy (Oct 2, 2013)

I take my t3i to cleaning professional.  However, there is a water spot stained on the sensor that the technicians can't get rid of.  I need to send my t3i to the manufacture and have the sensor replaced.  The replacement costs over $200.  I'm thinking about buying a new t3i or t5i.  My question is should I send my t3i for replacing the sensor or buy a new camera body?  I worry I might have the same problem in the future.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 2, 2013)

Getting the sensor replaced looks like it would save you nearly $300.  If you decide on getting a t5i, what would you do with your T3i?  

Lots of variables to consider.  I am not sure if your stained sensor is a common problem.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 2, 2013)

I would not sink $200 or more dollars into repairing a T3i. But that's just me. A water spot stain on the sensor??? I've never heard of that before, and it's probably not on the "sensor" proper, but on the very thin anti-aliasing filter array (think very thin, microscope slide-cover thickness, hard glass "cover") that is actually on top of the "sensor".

I dunno...the repair seems awfully expensive. I wonder what the dealio is on this? It all seems a bit, well, unusual to me.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 2, 2013)

The repair is about half the price of a new one so is it worth it to you. IMO it is worth replacing the sensor. However If you want a excuse to upgrade I would go with a 60D body and use what glass you have already. Unless you need a touch screen IMO the 60D is a better value and a lot more camera then a T5i, just saying.


----------



## KmH (Oct 2, 2013)

+1.
A water spot on a professionally cleaned image sensor?


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Oct 3, 2013)

I would buy a new one and throw the old one on eBay for parts.


----------



## KmH (Oct 3, 2013)

I would be speaking to the professionals that cleaned my image sensor and left a water spot, about them paying to have the image sensor replaced.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 3, 2013)

There is a tiny water spot and a speck embedded.  I used a lot of sensor swaps to clean the sensor and still has that water spot and speck.  That is a reason I sent t3i to the professionals.  Two professionals spent hours trying to get rid of these, but unsuccessfully.  They said they will tried again the next day, perhaps dissemble the parts.  My dumb guess is could be the mold or something eroding the film layer.  The only option is to send it straight to manufacture to get the sensor replaced.  I can still shoot good photos using wider aperture, but if I want to shoot narrow aperture, the photos look disaster.  I'm thinking about selling to KEH and hopefully I'll get some cash back.  

T5i looks tempting with new features including Digic 5.  I don't what is hybrid CMOS AF means.  Is it worth getting 60D?  It has twice faster shutter speed and higher maximum bursts.


----------



## cynicaster (Oct 3, 2013)

I have the same camera, and even though I'm generally happy with it and ridiculously frugal, I don't think it makes sense to dump 2 hundy into an older Canon Rebel unless it is the only option you have to keep you shooting.  Maybe $50, but not $200.  If you can, scrape together a few more pennies and use this unfortunate development as an opportunity to get into something better.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 3, 2013)

Also the 60D has weather sealing, larger viewfinder, slightly better color, Better image quality, more dynamic range, significantly longer battery life per shot, lower noise, Less start up delay, Slightly less shutter lag in comparison to the t5i.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 3, 2013)

I received back my camera today.  They said they cleaned out the stubborn spot.  I have a bad news and a good news.  The bad news is, the sensor is worse than before.  They also said they cleaned the focusing screen with ICT chemical. For some reasons the chemical stained on the screen, and they can't remove it.

 
 The good news is I'm considering buying 60D or 70D dslr.  I will not send my dslr to local cleaning professionals ever again!:thumbup:


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 3, 2013)

Umm I don't no about using chemicals on the focus screen. I would have just removed it and used a rocket blower and put it back. The Focus screen can get damaged easily like scratches. The sensor cleaning and the removal of the focus screen for cleaning is very simple. I took my focus screen out of my 60D, blasted it off with a rocket blower and put it back in less then a minute and good as new.

It sounds like the so called professionals damaged your gear. IMO it sounds like they should be buying you new gear.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a hard time cleaning the sensor using the sensor swabs.  The dust spots reappear in different areas.  I worry about removing the focusing screen myself.  I might scratch it or break it.  I use the rocket blower and it doesn't help very much.  Those cleaning professionals, they have 40 years experiences, and I trusted them.  I feel I have been suckered.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 3, 2013)

Well We cant tell you what to do but as KmH suggested about talking to the professionals about replacing the sensor and now the focus screen on there dime. It sounds like your a nice person but there comes a time to fight and IMO I think this is one of those times. If they are reputable they should want to correct the problem. I really don't get people like this, I would not have let the camera go out like this knowing they screwed up.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 4, 2013)

I asked them to clean the sensor again.  I don't think they will do a good job again, but it worth to try again.  They just look at the small screen on the camera instead of uploading to their computer and see on a large screen. As far as the focusing screen, They said they are not responsible for that, and they didn't clean it with a chemical.  The scratches or whatever it is weren't there before.  They said it could be the dirt from outdoor scratches the focusing screen.  If they don't do a job good again, I will go ahead and sell the T3i.


----------



## play18now (Oct 4, 2013)

I wouldn't be talking to them about trying to clean it again.  I would be talking to them about why a professional cleaning service left the sensor in worse condition than it was received in.  Dust spots are usually easily removed with a rocket blower.  I see no reason why they would make it worse.  They should be the ones buying you new gear.


----------



## shaylou (Oct 5, 2013)

One major things to consider is how many shutter pulls has this camera been through. If it is close to the average live expectancy then no. If it only has a couple thousand shots on it then yes.


----------



## tecboy (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, I got a refund.  I don't know it is a good thing or bad thing.  The sensor is scratched.  It was not there before.  The good thing is I recently purchased a 70D, and I like it.  It is a good upgrade from my T3i, and I'm not looking back.  Thanks for the feedback, guys, and I really appreciate it.


----------



## shaylou (Oct 8, 2013)

Glad it worked out for you. Enjoy your new camera.


----------



## texkam (Oct 8, 2013)

This seemed like a perfect case for Judge Joe Brown.


----------

